# Prevent comp claims



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

Here is a question related to moving boxes. On the boxes I built, I only put handholds on the front and back. This means that when I use a dolly like this, I will be leaning the hive sideways. Is that going to raise the chances that I will break some comb?


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

Tom. I have thought about getting one of those. At 32 I can still throw everything around just fine but I would like to keep my back. haha.

Matt


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDetail.asp?idproduct=MH-105

any idea if it would work going up the ramp on a trailer?

mike


----------



## redbee (Dec 29, 2005)

If you can push or pull the hive up the ramp the cart will hold on to the boxes,a real handy tool to have around when filling in pallets or moving bees.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Time saver but more important a "back"saver. We use the heck out of these for consolidating hives for pollination. It would be twice the work and much slower without it.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Tom, in the patent process with a clap that really works well, maybe "Action" of beesource will chime in and give his thoughts on how well it works..


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

I would think so, has two levels for axle, one lower for bottom boards, one higher for pallets.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

whats is the workers comp rate for beekeepers? jus curious? I pay 46% of my payroll to WC.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Just get ready,going up in july.


----------



## Action (Jan 8, 2005)

*Clamp-squeeze*

What ever you want to call it-Keiths deal works slick. Works good with 1 person and great with 2 people. Make that great with 1 person as compared to squat and lift. I have used it many times, now I just need Keith to let me measure it! O-yea it folds up to fit behind your seat.
Jack


----------



## chillardbee (May 26, 2005)

Something that we did at the last place I worked was streching before we started the days work and the supervisor would give us the details of what we were going to be doing and answer any questions as well. we called it the tool box talk but i suppose as beeks we would call it the tail gate meeting. I have started streching before getting into my bees and it makes a big difference.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

I have seen Keith's device and it looks like it works real slick. If you need some further prototype field testing let me know. That thing could put some chiropractors out of work.


----------



## Terry Small Jr (Aug 31, 2008)

With 4000+ colonies and only 5 guys we have to work pretty fast. When we are doing a major move, like pulling bees out of (cue up ominous music) The Valley (California's Imperial Valley, 120 degrees in the summer, no breeze) we work in teams of three. One guy on the Swinger, and two guys 'putting together' pallets. With two guys carrying a colony by the cleats, back strain is reduced to a tolerable level. It works well, two guys putting together pallets to fill empty spots from deadouts and smoking the colonies matches the speed that the guy on the Swinger can load the truck.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Terry Small said:


> With two guys carrying a colony by the cleats, back strain is reduced to a tolerable level.


Terry, I have made a device that will have no back strain, it's coming, I will let you know when it's out.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I modified mine a bit:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beescarts.htm#mannlake


----------

